# [SOLVED] Psp 1000 JOYSTICK MOVES BY ITSELF ISSUE



## bloach

I have a psp 1000, The joy stick is stuck i guess causing the people in the game to move or my cursor on the web move and i cant control it. I have taken it apart to clean the contacts but even with the joystick off and the contacts off the guy still moves. even if i restart it with no joystick on it. Does the joystick operate that way? does it have to have even pressure on all 4 contact points to make the cursor or my guy be still and move according to pressure diff.? If so i am pretty sure i need a joystick (which i have ordered with new contact strip) if not what problem could i be facing?


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Psp 1000 JOYSTICK MOVES BY ITSELF ISSUE*

Welcome to TSF.

I have to admit, I have the exact same problem with my Joystick on a Original PSP...

I think your new joystick should work, if so then I know how to fix mine aswell


----------



## bloach

*Re: Psp 1000 JOYSTICK MOVES BY ITSELF ISSUE*

Yea i will let you know here in a few days if the new contact and joystick works. What i have found out is with my psp fully assembled i cant tighten the case screws anymore but if i hold pressure around the joystick on the case, the wondering cursor or guy in the game will stop. I then can move it or him except down and right moves fast. But, left and up moves slow which tells me there is either a bad connection in or under the joystick so its easier to just buy a new joystick on ebay than repair the old one. So stay tuned for my intense agony......:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Psp 1000 JOYSTICK MOVES BY ITSELF ISSUE*

I have had mine for ages but I am used to it...

Just wondering, how much did the replacement joystick cost?


----------



## bloach

*Re: Psp 1000 JOYSTICK MOVES BY ITSELF ISSUE*

Well I bought my joystick and contact pad off of ebay (about 10 bucks for both. Joystick-new and contact-used) Here is the solution.

The Clear rubber contact pad-if damaged will cause eratic motion by bad connection. Even if you cant see visible damage or if you are having this problem it is most likely that you have damage to, or the contacts on the joystick, rubber contact, or motherboard have some kind of debris or foreign substance blocking the connection. 

All four copper-colored contacts on the motherboard act as a closed circuit, which means there are no opens in the flow of current. For the cursor in the web browser or the person in the game to be controlled by you and only you the connection has to be made on all 4 contacts on the motherboard through the rubber contact pad to the joystick. thats why if you turn your system on with the face plate off, the cursor or person you are controlling moves without you doing it. That is an open in the circuit. So therefore, clean your contact, joystick and mobo first. do not use and solvent or aerosol solution, this could hold even the smallest amount of electric charge and damage fragile components on the motherboard or disolve the rubber contact entirely. USE WARM WATER on a soft cloth and dont apply pressure that could break anything. Always wait until the moisture is dry before turning on the system. If that does not work order a contact off ebay. I paid like 3 bucks for that.

Any questions???? ask here..!


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Psp 1000 JOYSTICK MOVES BY ITSELF ISSUE*

Thanks for that bloach, that was very informative and helpful :wink:

Could you please mark this thread as Solved under the Thread Tools ment 

Also, you shouldn't put your email on an open forum as you don't know who/what you may get emailed...


----------



## bloach

Anytime redeye.:wink:

This is one of my many emails thats are used just for that kind of service.
Thanks for the tip and looking out for me. But i will take your advice. THanks again.

Anything else I can help with I will!!


----------



## Redeye3323

Thanks you Bloach for your kind reply and I am glad you followed my advice.

Feel free to help out with any topic on TSF should you feel you can answer it or offer good input as you do not have to be a teamer at all to help others out here.

In fact, I find it awesome when somebody helps out even if they ain't a teamer as people all have different specialties...


----------

